# Orlando Bloom



## Brian G Turner (May 24, 2004)

Apologies if I've missed something, but what's all the fuss about Orlando Bloom?


----------



## polymorphikos (May 24, 2004)

He has a public-school accent and fine features, and he spent quite some time killing things and being noble. A doll could really fall for that kind of guy.

_:: sighs whistfully_

Anyway, blame Sage Orion.


----------



## dwndrgn (May 24, 2004)

I've only seen him in the two big ones (LOTR and Pirates of the Caribbean) and he seems to be a fine actor, but he also has that refined sex appeal that calls to _a great many_ of us females....


----------



## mzarynn (May 24, 2004)

It's the blonde hair and pointy ears that get me.  Without that he has a generic pretty boy look.


----------



## Dead Riverdragon (May 24, 2004)

I can't stand his acting, I find him excrutiatingly dull and he usually looks like he's just been slapped...kinda stunned. 

And I'm not even bitter...


----------



## Inzilbêth (May 24, 2004)

dwndrgn said:
			
		

> I've only seen him in the two big ones (LOTR and Pirates of the Caribbean) and he seems to be a fine actor, but he also has that refined sex appeal that calls to us females....


 
*falls into state of denial*


er.. speak for yourself there!


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

Orlando Bloom has never showcased his supposed acting skills to me. He had what? Five lines in _The Lord of the Rings_. All he did in _Pirates of the Caribbean_ was look handsome, and don't get me started on _Troy_.


----------



## Sage Orion (May 24, 2004)

I love Olrando Bloom as Legolas!! 

Blonde hair was just breath-taking!!  

I perfer blondes!!  I loved his character/personality in LOTR the BEST!!

In Pirates I loved Johnny Depp!!!  I thought his character was more
attractive and sexxy!!


(That's the way I love my men!!)


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

So you judge them entirely by their looks, then?


----------



## Sage Orion (May 24, 2004)

Not just that.....but their character/personality and they're performance

really!!


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

Character and personality is entirely determined by the screenwriter and director, though, with miniscule input from the actor him/herself.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 24, 2004)

I like all of the LOTR cast purely on association with that film.  I would like to see him get some challenging roles, but he is young and I am sure he'll get those roles one day.  

The Calcium Kid looks like his best film to date.


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

That brings me back to the questions raised in my old thread..


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 24, 2004)

John Wayne is not a good actor though.


----------



## Hypes (May 24, 2004)

I've seen trees possess superior actor skills.


----------



## fallenstar (May 28, 2004)

You know what's wrong with Orlando Bloom? He is just like Paris. The pretty-faced boy with no depth........... When I first see Legolas I actually thought this guy looks good, but then I found his skill.......nah I am not going to start, for most girls in my school are going to throw stones at me for saying those. That's the another point I hate, how the heck can the public fell for such a horrible actor??? I am not those types who fell for looks.


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

He's not a horrible actor- he's just relying on his image far too much. Hopefully, when he actually grows out of is adolescence, he will mature into a passable actor.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 28, 2004)

I like his teeth.


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)




----------



## Amidala (May 28, 2004)

I said:
			
		

> Apologies if I've missed something, but what's all the fuss about Orlando Bloom?


he looks like a girl in whatever role he plays
Hes a big wuss
he has loads of hormonal teens drooling over him
he gets paid too much for the acting he does
heh


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 28, 2004)

I love that monster Hypes.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 28, 2004)

SPeaking of LOTR actors, does anyone agree that Daniel Day Lewis would have made a great Aragorn?


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

He loves you too, Peter.


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

I can't imagine Lewis as Aragorn, but he is an amazing actor- far superior to Mortensen.


----------



## Jayaprakash Satyamurthy (May 28, 2004)

Hypes said:
			
		

> I can't imagine Lewis as Aragorn, but he is an amazing actor- far superior to Mortensen.


The thought occured to me when I was watching him in Last of the Mohicans. He sure is a great actor - it is a shame that he doesn't do much anymore.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 28, 2004)

Lewis is one of the best actors around today, and does not get anywhere near enough acclaim for his work.  Mortensen made an excellent Aragorn, and he appeared to wrok harder than any of the other actors on this film.  He made up for his lack of talent in sheer hard work, and sometimes you get the same result.


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

I agree. He is very tenacious, and it shows. However, his other films are too lackluster to even be saved by that. He's a B film actor that won the lottery.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 28, 2004)

He was in a great film with Wes Snipes, I forget its name.


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

I haven't seem him collaborating with Snipes. Can't see any matching movies on IMDb, either.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 28, 2004)

He use to be called Victor Mortensen if that helps.  Was it called Dead/Drop Zone or something 80's and beautiful like that!


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

Though Wesley Snipes played in Drop Zone, Mortensen didn't.


----------



## Lacedaemonian (May 28, 2004)

Boiling Point 1993.


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

Yep, that's the one.


----------



## The Master™ (May 28, 2004)

Daniel Day Lewis as Aragorn??? HAHAHAHA!!

The ultimate method actor!!! He'd have to get into the mindset of an 86 year old who comes from a race of long-lived men...

He'd have to learn about the love of a man for an elf...

No, I think he'd end up blowing a gaskit!!!


----------



## Hypes (May 28, 2004)

I had the exact same thought.

He can be pretty extreme- walking on glass. :|


----------



## Brian G Turner (May 30, 2004)

I actually thought Mortensen did a decent job of Aragorn in LOTR - but the casting of Orlando Bloom always threw me. The moment he started to do anything on screen I figured he must surely have only got the part because of high-powered relatives, rather than anything connected to the concept of an _audition_. Just seen him in Piraets of teh Caribbean and he's even more stilted in that. His voice isn't an accent - it's just the fake thoratic sounds actors use from over-acting their voice (ie, non-natural) - and he just doesn't know what to do with his hands. Absolutely no experssion of personality either. How did Orlandao Bloom get into film? I have no idea. I hope he's enjoying himself and treauring the moments, but I really don't see him getting any sustained work. Anyone know if his parents aer high-powered execs producers or bankers?


----------



## Devillishgirl (Jun 2, 2004)

Let's face it, Orlando Bloom is pure eye candy....oh with a nice accent to boot.  Beyond that, he doesn't give much to a movie.


----------

